# Sorry Guys....



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Down here in florida chasing tarpon, snook, etc....landed 7 snook yes. and today....between my bud and I we landed 15....few tarpon around so far....keep ya updayed...


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I really need to get down there soon.

Its 40 and rainin here in Ohio


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

What gear were you using? Glad to hear the snook is back. Hear last year there seemed to be a huge snook fish kill or something that decimated the snook population.


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Hes using in the last shot a orvis clearwater 10' 7 weight and an orvis battenkill. Thats funny imo.


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

Jealous! Awesome pics and the great thing I love to see is Buckeye gear being seen in other states. Go Bucks


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

ahhhh..your killing me up here .. that's ok.. end of may i'm on my way to the keys!!!!!!

great pics!


----------



## zippo (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy Jesus. I used to live in FL and fished every chance I could and never landed that many snook. But maybe that just goes to show how much more fish u catch with fly over spinning. 

But last year there was a massive red tide in FL that hurt the snook for a while. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

Doesn't look like fun at all, mario! Haha, lucky bum.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

zippo said:


> Holy Jesus. I used to live in FL and fished every chance I could and never landed that many snook. But maybe that just goes to show how much more fish u catch with fly over spinning.
> 
> But last year there was a massive red tide in FL that hurt the snook for a while.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


It was the cold that hurt the snook last year, but it turned out not as bad as most thought it would be. Hundreds of thousands died, but it seems like that many just moved in and took their place. Spinning gear accounts for the *vast* majority of fish. I know the snook fishing these days is tremendously better than it was 15-20 years ago. Same with redfish.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Great fish! I caught a few on spinning gear earlier this month. I suspect the fishery is better today than in years past is because of the slot limits and short season (for snook). They are fantastic, hard fighting fish, and I hope the conservation measures continue to increase their numbers.

Which part of Florida? Good luck with the tarpon!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mario, I am glad I am in Ohio, looks to warm and sunny in Florida. Thanks a lot for the pics - just what I needed to help with my fishing withdrawals, rub a little salt more salt in my wounds. Looks like a great trip.....Mike
P.S. the Local fish said you can stay a little longer, they are liking the break.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

nitsud said:


> I suspect the fishery is better today than in years past is because of the slot limits and short season (for snook). !


I think the commercial fishing was the largest part of it. Back in the 80s and early 90s, you'd see more commercial boats in the back country than recreational boats.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Nick The Stick said:


> Hes using in the last shot a orvis clearwater 10' 7 weight and an orvis battenkill. Thats funny imo.


actually your wrong Nicholas, I used that one day, the first day I was there...

reflections...for snook a 7 wt does it most of the time...you can cast it all day with out get to sore...my friend likes to up the line size for his rods...any shooting head works (redfish, or rio saltwater) we tie our own braided leaders, and use 20-40 pound tippet...on the beach >30 and floro...under the lights and passes <30....let me know if you have any other questions...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

zippo said:


> Holy Jesus. I used to live in FL and fished every chance I could and never landed that many snook. But maybe that just goes to show how much more fish u catch with fly over spinning.
> 
> But last year there was a massive red tide in FL that hurt the snook for a while.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


truthfully, you would prolly get more on the spinning, depending...fly is more fun, and more challenging...sometimes more effective....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I was in s,w florida....the cold the past few winters is what hurt the fish, but they made an awesome return....the tarpon never really showed up all week...we caught mostly snook ladyfish and jacks...the last few days were awesome! On thursday we found fish blitzing on the passes...caught about 20, out fished by the bait guys....turns out that I make "THE FLY" that my buddy laughs at...1st 3 cast i hit a snook...caught so many on it that there wasnt much meft of it after a few hours....tied up about a dozen that night...we decided to try night fishing, early fri morn..woke up at 2 and tied some more flies...we pull up to a light, and see fish busting 24/7...every single cast until sun-up....caught some on topwater too!!! that was epic....then we went to the pass, and it was extra good there that morn,,,,we out fished the bait guys this day ....it was an awesome time down there this year, like allways....the last day we landed 75-85 snook....I beat my goal of landed 20 the whole trip, in one day!! pics to come!


----------

